

Numonic - a CLI tool for memorizing long number sequences - dafyddcrosby
https://github.com/dafyddcrosby/numonic

======
taralx
Neat idea. I was expecting the tool to search the dictionary and insert vowels
for me though. Feature request?

~~~
dafyddcrosby
Sounds good to me! I've added it to the bug tracker :-)

